
Breaking Up the NSA - Libertatea
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/02/breaking_up_the.html
======
nmc
You are linking to a page. At the bottom of that page, there is a link called
_" Hacker News thread"_ pointing to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7277128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7277128)

Duplicates on HN are annoying, but searching the site every time can be
troublesome, so I totally understand when sometimes someone posts a link that
is already on the front page.

However, since Schneier linked to the original post himself, I am puzzled —
how did you not see that? I am genuinely curious.

